# Complex tax question Canadian/US/China



## mtllabj2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm a Canadian-born citizen, who moved to the US for 10 years, got naturalized and own a property. I moved to China 6 months ago and plan to go back to Canada permanently.

While in Canada, I will be paid in USD. If I'm correct, I know I'll need to file taxes to all three countries for 2011 (China, US, and Canada).

This to me is a complex situation, being that I'm no tax expert. I understand there is a treaty between:

- Canada/US
- US/China
- China/Canada

Any tax tips and tricks or loopholes I need to know about? Ultimately, I'll be living in Canada and would like to minimize my taxes as much as possible.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

